# Balls , Frisbees and Squirrels ... Oh My



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Today each dog seemed to have their favourite toy out on the field with them

Gypsy had her Tennis ball ... Toffee had his new blue frisbee & Teddy had his flying squirrel



















All he needs is a cape , lol




































OMG both his ears can stand upright , lol


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs lovely pics  Angie


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awrh-great pics. I think I've totally fallen in love with toffee, isn't he beautiful? Infact all of them are gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

They are soooo gorgeous! Makes me miss my collie even more!!!

Honey & Rex


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

beary_clairey said:


> They are soooo gorgeous! Makes me miss my collie even more!!!
> 
> Honey & Rex


Awww im sorry hun 
He was beautiful <3


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Mese said:


> Awww im sorry hun
> He was beautiful <3


Thank you. He was such a gorgeous dog but he had a good life and I will always remember him!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Love that third pic! He does like the wonderdog


----------



## trueimage (Jan 21, 2011)

They look really happy, brilliant pics too


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

What a great and very wide field, and so nice to see those active and very agile eyes having so much fun..


----------

